# Rom A956 from China



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

A few days ago I was in a Chinese forum, a MIUI rom for the D2G that looked interesting, and at first I thought it was based on ICS, but in reality is Gingerbread, with a few tweaks, not deodex, making it difficult to make changes , in settings / language fc to me, so I could not change the language, which by default is Chinese, it is interesting to try to see the work they are doing them, here is the link to the original forum and a link to download.

http://bbs.chinapade...116232-1-1.html

http://www.mediafire...jyv64q23a2dfeij

PD: All work must be credit to the original author of this Rom


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

sometimes you have to like or thank the OP to unlock links.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

Dark Cricket said:


> Browsing some forums I found this rom that comes from China, it looks interesting but I can not download, I need your help to download it, I can test it and tell if it's worth it or not.
> 
> PD: I have registered in the forum, but I can not see hidden content
> 
> http://bbs.chinapade...116232-1-1.html


it says:



> *[background=rgb(201, 215, 241)]Tourists, If you want to see this post hidden content, please [/background][background=rgb(201, 215, 241)]Reply[/background]*


so, you might want to reply...


----------



## dark9x (Nov 14, 2011)

More rom in forums: http://bbs.gfan.com/forum-349-1.html


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

masterchung7 said:


> it says:
> 
> so, you might want to reply...


Yes, I already know, I'm already registered on the forum, but I can not replay the post, I need help with that.

Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2

Edit: Apparently the forum does not verify my account, so I can not comment or give thanks to see the hidden content, can anyone try to register, please?


----------



## nic2004t (Sep 29, 2011)

*link download *
*http://vdisk.weibo.com/s/ccvhO*


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

ok, ok, I could download, I'll try it and tell how it works, thank you very much


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

A few days ago I was in a Chinese forum, a MIUI rom for the D2G that looked interesting, and at first I thought it was based on ICS, but in reality is Gingerbread, with a few tweaks, not deodex, making it difficult to make changes , in settings / language fc to me, so I could not change the language, which by default is Chinese, it is interesting to try to see the work they are doing them, here is the link to the original forum and a link to download.

http://bbs.chinapade...116232-1-1.html

http://www.mediafire...jyv64q23a2dfeij

PD: All work must be credit to the original author of this Rom


----------



## hgrimberg (Aug 22, 2011)

Is people in that forum still developing that Miui rom? If so, there is a chance they switch to ICS.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dark9x (Nov 14, 2011)

Dark Cricket said:


> A few days ago I was in a Chinese forum, a MIUI rom for the D2G that looked interesting, and at first I thought it was based on ICS, but in reality is Gingerbread, with a few tweaks, not deodex, making it difficult to make changes , in settings / language fc to me, so I could not change the language, which by default is Chinese, it is interesting to try to see the work they are doing them, here is the link to the original forum and a link to download.
> 
> http://bbs.chinapade...116232-1-1.html
> 
> ...


[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]If[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]you[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]force[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]when change[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]the[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]language[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)],[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]you[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]must[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]install[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]one[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] orther [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Keyboard and user it default[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]to[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]make[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]it [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]work. [/background]


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

hgrimberg said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]If[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]you[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]force[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]when change[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]the[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]language[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)],[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]you[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]must[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]install[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]one[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Keyboard and user it default orther[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]to[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]make[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]it [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]work. [/background]


Thank you very much for the tip.


----------



## hgrimberg (Aug 22, 2011)

We'll just have to sit and wait until some chinese developer gets illuminated and wants to go on with ICS or JB.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hgrimberg (Aug 22, 2011)

Any new release of this rom? Someone that can read chinese can help us understand what is going on there?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eva (Aug 25, 2012)

this is the ROM made by our team.if you install a software for input.you can enter the language setting.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## hgrimberg (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh, so the chinese didnt do anything new?

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

Nop, they work with GB

Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


----------

